# Dummies



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

What size/weight dummy is appropriate for a six month old V and can anybody recommend some good ones and/or suppliers in the UK?


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I have some 1lb pup training dummies that float. Buy bright colored ones so they're easy to spot. 
Mole valley sells cheap ones. 
If you don't mind an old one I can send you one I don't use anymore? Save you a fiver


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dummies for dogs? ... The mailman, I presume would suffice. 

Or I am thinking U meant the anthropomorphic kind... 



http://www.gundogsupply.com/dummies.html

http://www.thegundogclub.co.uk/Reference/training/firstninemonths.htm


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Vida that is a very kind offer but I think the postage on a 1lb dummy would be about £3 so probably not viable. Anyway, I would hate the thought of you having to make a special trip to the post office at your age


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

And a supplementary question. I can see the advantages of plastic dummies with valves; do canvas dummies have any advantages over plastic?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lyra - these are brilliant. They look quite big but Boris had one at 6 months and had no trouble fitting it in his mouth. They teach them to have a soft mouth. A lot of gundog clubs sell them.

I have both the woodcock and the partridge. The woodcocks are a tiny bit bigger than a tennis ball and the partridge and pheasant dummies are more elongated, larger dummies.

They wash well in the machine, which is an added bonus for me.

http://www.workingdogcompany.co.uk


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

As you can see I'm still mobile and able to walk the dogs 
;D


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Sometimes I even go as far as the post office :-*


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

PMSL Vida - nice wheels 

And thanks for all the suggestions - even the American website datacan


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ly - remember pups do not see orange - I get that color to work on blind retrives - a black & white is the easiest for pups to see - _ like the avery 2inch - 8 inch at any age !!!! keep it fun - V's do get bored quickly !!!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks REM. On one of the links provided they had a useful faq explaining that dogs vision worked on contrast so black or white was easiest to see (depending on background) and the black and white were the most versatile. 

I presume the orange is for dogs that are so useless that the owner has to do most of the retrieving


----------

